
RAF Intelligence Analyst Decoder Test - pg
http://www.raf.mod.uk/careers/iadecodercomp/
======
alibosworth
Kind of neat. Heres an image of the solution, for anyone who doesn't want to
try it themselves. <http://i43.tinypic.com/mjmi47.jpg> the name of the .wav
gives it away, and I visualized it using one of foobar2000's default
visualizations. A more advanced tool would probably give you a better
resulting image. Reminds me of aphex twin putting things in his tracks
(<http://www.bastwood.com/aphex.php>)

~~~
kurtosis
for the pythonistas

 __* UNTESTED SPOILERS __ __

import wave

import struct

import pylab

f = wave.open('Spectrogram.wav')

t = f.readframes(f.getnframes())

v = array([unpack('h',t[i:i+2]) for i in
xrange(0,len(t),2)],dtype='float').flatten()

pylab.specgram(v, Fs=44100, NFFT=2048, noverlap=1024)

------
bd
Did you see also corresponding "Intelligence Analyst" position description?

<http://www.raf.mod.uk/careers/jobs/intelligenceanalyst.cfm>

If I understand well, pay is just 16,675 GBP per year? That sounds crazy low.
Even other related positions are not that much better.

Are there some tricks to sweeten it for UK army people - like you don't pay
taxes/food/rent, extra per-diem allowances, long vacations, good pension?

That's for example how jobs in international organizations can be very
attractive despite not particularly high salaries.

~~~
MRAF
That’s just the starting salary at the base rank; you wouldn't be there for
very long! It goes up incrementally every year and jumps when you get
promoted. Promotion is good and can go up to over £40k if you make it up the
ladder. See link:
[http://www.rafcom.co.uk/pay_allowances/pay/2008/raf_air_08.c...](http://www.rafcom.co.uk/pay_allowances/pay/2008/raf_air_08.cfm)
All the perks that the Army get are the same for all 3 services: Job security,
free uniform, Forces discounts, expenses, cheap food & accommodation with all
utilities included in the rent (free while on operations!), free medical &
dental, excellent facilities including: (catering, social clubs, activity
clubs, gym), excellent pension, great holidays, world travel, lots of
opportunity for sport or expeditions etc. But everyone, including the Army,
pays tax! It’s a pretty good life that has a load to offer in addition to a
good pay package.

